# 1999 528i head rest adjustment



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

hey guys,

i must be hella dumb or something but i just couldn't bring up nor down the head rest down at all on my 1999 528i.

is there any special button or some knob that i need to push or pull in order for me to move up or down the head rest?

please advise!
thanks

ps. yes! i've already read the owners' manual and it doesn't really say how to adjust the head rest...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

waapples said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i must be hella dumb or something but i just couldn't bring up nor down the head rest down at all on my 1999 528i.
> 
> ...


Power adjustable. It's the same button you use to tilt the seat backrest. Push it up or down to adjust the headrest.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Power adjustable. It's the same button you use to tilt the seat backrest. Push it up or down to adjust the headrest.


ah ha~~~

man, hopefully i didn't break the mechanism of the headrest, because i was pushing it down hard last night! arg!!!! 

i'll play the trick when i get off in about 5mins :bigpimp:

thanks!


----------

